# Good light beer?



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I like a dark porter or stout with lots of taste. I have yet to find a lighter beer that isn't watery tasting and that I can really enjoy. But with the summer on the way, and I'll admit the growing beer gut!, I really want to find a beer not as dark but still has some great taste! Any reccomendations?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Shiner light is quite nice. Give that a try.

scottie


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Never had a light beer I liked to be honest..I had high hopes for Sam Adams Light... but in comparison to regular Sam....baahhh... can't do it...life's too short....drink strong beer.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

The only light beer I've ever even liked is Mich Ultra.... but it can't stand up to real beer.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Sam Light
Heineken Light

Those are the only two light beers that ill drink!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I think Sam Adams light is the best light beer I've ever had. If I had to drink a beer, my first choice wouldn't be a light beer. As a matter of fact, I'm drinkin' a Sam Adams light right now.

But in my fridge I have Sam Adams Lager, My Homebrew( a nut brown Ale), Rogue's Dead Guy Ale and yes, 2 cans of Bud Light:tg .I usually wouldn't have such a vast amount of choices, but i just had an NFL Draft party.

Sam Adams Light just has a better flavor than the other light beers, IMO.:al


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Miller LITE woohoo! Go Milwaukee!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

volfan said:


> Shiner light is quite nice. Give that a try.
> 
> scottie


Yup. Drinking one right now.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Corona is pretty light.

Corona Light is also a possibilty although I hear Corona Light tastes watered down. 

Just an idea.

To be honest I'm not much into light beer. The only one I'll have once in a while is Cooler's Light.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Not actually "lite" or "light" beers, but my fav lighter beers include:

*Stella Artois
*Pacifico & Sol
*Unibroue's Blanche de Chambly & Seigneuriale
*Steinlager

Those will pack on the pounds a tad slower than, say, Young's Double Chocolate Stout :tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Bud Light is far the best light beer i have had.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Amstel Light is not so bad... but you will still know its a light beer. :al


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*Hefeweizen* is great variety in the summer. Saint Arnold Lawnmower, Bell's Oberon, Sierra Nevada Summerfest, etc. etc.

There are plenty of GOOD beer choices that are lighter and thirst quenching without being watered down in flavor.

You know how light beer is like having sex in a boat?

They are both f*cking close to water!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> Corona is pretty light.


:tpd:

Bud Light? It's only because of decades of paying off congress members that Anheuser Busch can even descibe that stuff as beer.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

txmatt said:


> *Hefeweizen* is great variety in the summer. Saint Arnold Lawnmower, Bell's Oberon, Sierra Nevada Summerfest, etc. etc.
> 
> There are plenty of GOOD beer choices that are lighter and thirst quenching without being watered down in flavor.
> 
> ...


I agree. Hefeweizens are great this time of year. I'd recommend Weihenstephaner Hefeweiss, Allagash White, or Southampton Double White as some of my favorites. The last two are actually Belgian Witbiers but they are very similar to Hefeweizens. Also for the price Troegs makes a wheat beer called Dreamweaver Wheat that is also pretty satisfying and light on the palate.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Why drink light beer, when you can run off those extra calories? ; ) I'm in the process of losing my guinness/sam adams gut... slowly... and I run like the wind blows..... sorry for the FG insert...


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

txmatt said:


> *Hefeweizen* is great variety in the summer.


Yes..you are correct. Hefeweizens are a very good choice.:tu :ss


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Guinness is a good light beer.





Miller lite has 96 calories in 12 oz. 8 cal/oz
Guiness has 170 in a pint 10.6 cal/oz

That's only about 5 cal more a swallow - there that should help :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

King James said:


> Miller LITE woohoo!


:tpd:


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

volfan said:


> Shiner light is quite nice. Give that a try.
> 
> scottie


I've got to admit that Shiner Light is the best light beer I've ever had!

Most of the time I wouldn't classify light beer as beer at all; rather swill from the bilges.:hn :r

I agree for summer wheat beers are great. I like Hacker-Schorr Weis, Blue Moon and Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

txmatt said:


> *Hefeweizen* is great variety in the summer. Saint Arnold Lawnmower, *Bell's Oberon*, Sierra Nevada Summerfest, etc. etc.


Go w/ the Oberon, man. There is no better summer beer. Period.


----------



## y0c (Mar 28, 2007)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> Why drink light beer, when you can run off those extra calories? ; ) I'm in the process of losing my guinness/sam adams gut... slowly... and I run like the wind blows..... sorry for the FG insert...


+1 on this post. i do the same thing.

but when i feel like getting real sleazy with my beer choices (aka cheap and college beer pong style) i go with nothing but the best swill: Pabst Blue Ribbon.

it didn't get that damn ribbon for nothing...


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

If you want light beer because it's more "summer-like" in the way it drinks, follow the suggestions above and get a hefeweizen, or go cheap and get an "American Wheat Ale" which is our attempts at a hefe. Both very refreshing in the heat. Here in Chi-town, Goose Island 312 Urban Wheat ale is the perfect after-mowing beer.

If you want to cut calories, stop drinking beer. Light beer is not gonna make a difference. If you really want to sacrifice to lose weight, there are much better places to make cuts than reducing your beer calories by 10%. Unless you're drinking a case per day, that won't really amount to any significant reduction.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Also a good Wit or White beer Like the Sam A White ale or Hoegaarden or even Blue Moon.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I've tried to find a good light.
oh, have I tried.


No dice for me, my palate just rejects it. Although, any beer after a hot day mowing the lawn goes down well. And quickly.


Like a wise man said... Canoe beer. I like mine with a little flavor, and a mouth feel that lingers a bit, a crisp finish is one thing, a lack of flavor is another.

To each his own, however, like cigars, we all have different tastes.
Not that it would stop me from a little friendly ribbing.:al :tu


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a great light beer that actually tastes better than most pilsners out there. The problem is (not for me, for me it is a plus, but for some it might be a problem) it's also a low alcohol beer:

http://www.sheltonbrothers.com/beers/beerProfile.asp?BeerID=122

I assure you though it is a damn tasty beer that doesn't taste at all watery or "lessened" like many light beers do. Fewer calories than Bud Light and fewer carbs than Mich Ultra to boot.


----------



## Archer82 (Apr 11, 2007)

Why waste time on a light beer, drink a Killians or Guinness and just be happy, rather die fat and happy than like a skinny and regretful.

Archer82


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

^^^well said. Are cigars good for you?
I'd say Bud Select is pretty good for a pretty light beer.
I don't drink light beer unless I'm drinking Natty in good quantity, but then again, I'm skinny and heavy beer doesn't effect me. It's just about taste to me.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cigar Lover 101 said:


> Corona is pretty light.
> 
> Corona Light is also a possibilty although I hear Corona Light tastes watered down.
> 
> ...


I love Corona, but I'll agree the Corona Light is too watered down for my taste.


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

sam adams light. it's not even close:tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

sepia5 said:


> Go w/ the Oberon, man. There is no better summer beer. Period.


I try to go easy on Oberon. Too many many pints at $1 pint night, and man the hangovers from Oberon are like no other. Pure hell. Awesome beer though!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

txmatt said:


> *Hefeweizen* is great variety in the summer. Saint Arnold Lawnmower, Bell's Oberon, Sierra Nevada Summerfest, etc. etc.
> 
> There are plenty of GOOD beer choices that are lighter and thirst quenching without being watered down in flavor.
> 
> ...


:tpd: :tu


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Sam Adams Light gets my vote in this category. If you're gonna go for the mass market stuff, then go with Michelob Light (not ultra!). I see they're bringing back the old-style teardrop bottles too. http://www.michelob.com/michelob_site.html?outside_section=1&outside_content=mich_packaging


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I try to go easy on Oberon. Too many many pints at $1 pint night, and man the hangovers from Oberon are like no other. Pure hell. Awesome beer though!


Holy CRAP!! $1 pints of Oberon??? :dr :dr Where and when? I've got some miles saved up on my Discover card. It may be time for a quick vacation to Oberon Heaven!


----------



## sparkygreen (Apr 10, 2007)

NCatron said:


> If you want light beer because it's more "summer-like" in the way it drinks, follow the suggestions above and get a hefeweizen, or go cheap and get an "American Wheat Ale" which is our attempts at a hefe. Both very refreshing in the heat. Here in Chi-town, Goose Island 312 Urban Wheat ale is the perfect after-mowing beer.
> 
> If you want to cut calories, stop drinking beer. Light beer is not gonna make a difference. If you really want to sacrifice to lose weight, there are much better places to make cuts than reducing your beer calories by 10%. Unless you're drinking a case per day, that won't really amount to any significant reduction.


:tpd: Great point...Its like saying you want to lose weight so instead of eating a supersized mcd's value meal youll only get the medium. Its less by comparison but its still not gonna make ya lose weight.

If you are talking about lighter tasting beers I agree with the previous recommends plus Ill add my own: Redhook Blonde....or any blonde you can find. I thik Grolsch makes one and there are hundreds and hundreds of micro-brewed blondes that area regional.

Good luck!


----------

